# Scrotal debridement during course of orhiectomy due to trauma



## dabulls100 (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you help with some cpt codes for this. Patient had scrotal trauma. Scrotal exploration was done. Clots were debrided. Since testis was no longer connected to spermatic artery and vas was avulsed from testis, testicle was removed. Artery was sutured and debrided again of any blood clot, avulsed dartos, and fascia and non-viable tissue.  
I know how to code the scrotal exploration and the orchiectomy, but don't know what debridement codes would be used in this instance. The regular skin debridement codes don't seem right to me as it doesn't involve infection.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 5, 2009)

In my opinion, I don't think the debridement is billable.  You'd have to go through the diseased tissue inorder to access the testicle.


----------

